# American McGee's Alice



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

A friend of mine pulled the actual soundtracks from the game - these include many "loose" sound effects that work in with the chapters of the game. I don't know if the $12 disk has those background sound effects or not (thunder, etc).

I have found the main menu soundtrack to set a nice, morose mood - I am hoping to have it as background music at my yard-haunt this Halloween.

*"Kiss me, Fatboy!"* - _Pennywise the clown_


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

OMG!! *dies* That is my fav game of all time!!! Its got me written all over it. LOL. And yes fantastic soundtrack to that one Verenna did a great job on it! LOL. Apparently he has lots of spare time when it takes Trent Reznor five years or more to release an albulm and go on tour. j/k I love Trent. [}]









My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm hoping to use a couple of the tracks from this soundtrack in my mini haunt too. It sounds like it would be great for a creepy children's rooms or other indoor rooms.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Just discovered this album on pandora (using Nox Arcana as the artist pulls up all sorts of cool stuff) Anyways, Amazon has the MP3 download version for $7 - http://www.amazon.com/American-Mcge...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1315308910&sr=1-1

Love it!


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Nice music.*

Interesting music. There are two versions of that CD on Amazon. One is $9.49, the other is $6.99 both the same and both .mp3 downloadable album. Also, the album Alice: Madness Returns is available for download.


----------

